# 2005 Toyota Tacoma Plow type



## plow_newbie (Dec 11, 2005)

Can some of you experienced people tell me which plow would be a good fit for my 2005 Toyota Tacoma, V6, Access Cab, TRD OffRoad Package, HD Alt, Battery, Transmission Cooler and HD Cooling. I am leaning towards Fisher. But dont know which would fit. Homesteader or LD series.

Any Assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## ghosttridder (Dec 8, 2005)

well i purchased a 7'4" western Suburbanite and thus far it works pretty darn good. I have so far plowed more than 6 BIG lots. i'm impressed with this plow. On the other hand, I wanted to go for a blade with a higher height than 21".. but non the less it works perfecto for mua


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

i would go with a blizzard 720LT or maybe a snoway...but i like the 720LT


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Toyota*

Had better check if a plow VOIDS your warranty


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Start with the dealer closest to home. If you ever have a problem you will be glad to be close.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

www.snoway.com


----------

